# During the day.



## River123 (Jul 12, 2015)

I just started working from 6am-3:30 pm. I have a 4 and a half month old vizsla. When I get up in the morning he still wants to sleep. I let him play for about 45 minutes before I leave and that's never enough. When I have to leave I put him in a 5x5 cage. I, don't have anyone to take him out during the day. He ends up peeing in his cage, and it's too hot to leave him outside in a cage. So when I get home I have to take him to get his exercise. Is there anyway I can keep him busy during the day? I was thinking about waking up earlier and taking him for a walk.


----------



## IndyGirl (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi River - It's tough juggling work and being a doggy parent but I really think this is too long to be leaving a 4.5 month old in its crate without a break.
Is there a local doggy daycare you could look at using, or a dog walker who will pop in at lunchtime and take your V out for a walk?
The only other option I guess is to rig up a dog door to the yard so your V has an indoor/outdoor option during the day - i.e. from the laundry through to the yard?

Good luck


----------



## Cooperpooperscooper (Jan 25, 2015)

I work from home a lot, but there are those day when I am in the field all day. We ask our neighbors if they are willing to take Cooper out. Ask your neighbors. Maybe you will find someone who is home during lunch time that would be willing to take your v out. Daycares may not take your v if it is not fixed. Walkers can be pricey. If by chance you have no neighbors you trust then I would suggest you get a walker. Who wouldn't want to walk a V puppy, they're so cute with their old man/lady face


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

River123 said:


> I just started working from 6am-3:30 pm. I have a 4 and a half month old vizsla. ...


4-1/2 months old & home alone for 9-1/2 hours? You are going to have a REALLY unhappy puppy! At the very least. Probably becoming destructive from frustration, maybe developing separation anxiety.

A before-you-leave walk would be good, but probably not enough. The best for him would be doggy day care. Yeah, I know - expensive. Next best would be a big walk in the middle, also pricey if a paid walker. Nobody said that owning a V would be cheap.

You don't want to hear this, but from my perspective, you pup would be better off in a new home than home alone for 9-1/2 hours every day. Don't do this to him.

Bob


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Wanting a V & having a V are 2 different things !!!!!!! Bob is right - Indy is 2 kind because she has a happy V !!!!!!!!! GOOD LUCK does not answer the ? not @ you Indy - read the forum - search - if you can not meet the needs of a well bred V -take the time 2 rehome - V's are a lifestyle NOT a PET !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

There is nothing that would entertain any dog, let alone a 4 month old V for that length of time. You really need to ensure that you provide the right outlets for mental and physical stimulation.

What works for us - wake up extra early for work (5-5:30am) and we head out for an hour walk before work. I also am fortunate to work close to home, so I am able to come home at lunch and have a play/training session/walk. I'm then home by 4pm. Most days, my V isn't left alone for more than 4 hours. For the first 1.5 years he went to daycare 2-3 days per week. Not cheap, but it was great socialisation and he burnt off energy on days when I was tied up in meetings and such. It also takes stress off you, knowing your pup is happy and playing rather then sitting home bored and unhappy.

I would suggest daycare as your best option. I don't know about where you are, but here daycare costs only a few dollars more than a dog walker and will better serve your pups needs. Otherwise, get up early, give your V some good off leash run time, and get a dog walker for mid-day. When you get home, be prepared to take your pup for another walk/off leash play session. 

A tired dog is a happy dog.


----------



## River123 (Jul 12, 2015)

My roommates work schedule is different than mine. So my puppy gets let out a lot during the day. Some days he's even outside all day. (With supervision)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

River123 said:


> My roommates work schedule is different than mine. So my puppy gets let out a lot during the day. Some days he's even outside all day. (With supervision)


unless I'm reading it wrong this kinda contradicts your first post in this thread?


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

I thought the same thing harrigab, something isn't adding up.


----------



## River123 (Jul 12, 2015)

When I first posted the thread my roommate was going to be working all day everyday. I didn't have anybody to watch my puppy. My roommates work schedule got changed and know he only works certain days. So now my roommate is able to watch my puppy while I am at work.


----------

